# Getting to the models.



## Joshie (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay, so. I have been in the hunt for photography models and where I live in, it's very very small community and population. There aren't many of people that residents here, however thanks to a models searcher website that I have came across and surprisingly found around 10 that are photography models or at least wanting to be and needs some help with adding more photographs to their portfolio. My questions is that how would you confidentially ask them to be your photography models and such? I have found three who willing to do nudes and three who has been in magazine once or twice and others who will not do nudes and also couple has no experiences. I am practically going after the ones who has been in magazines so that would help to kickstart my photography career a little bit although I am after all of these models, at least 90% of the ones I found. 

Anyway, how do you go about to ask them to be your photography models? Because obviously I am in need of them to build my portfolio and that's the most important to start my photography career and also 90% of the models that I am going after is mostly in need for TFCD and "depends on assignments", I am sure I can offer them something but I don't have much of money right now at the moment because I am trying to get all of things for my photography and I am halfway but it's enough equipments to do photography. So my big question, when you need photography models how do you go about that? By getting them. Write and mail them a letter, e-mail them, or what? 

I hope that this is the right category to post this in.

Thank you so much!


----------



## amolitor (Apr 4, 2013)

Uh. Can't you just contact them?

Are you on modelmayhem.com or some similar web site? You mentioned a "models searcher web site" and I'd suggest contacting them through that.

Explain the deal, who you are, where you're at, and enquire about rates. TFCD should be free to you, but girls who will do nudes for TFCD are rare and tend to be pretty flakey. In fact, models tend to be pretty flakey.

They want to be models. They expect to be contacted and asked about rates and assignments and so on. Just do it.

- Contact them through the web site if possible. If they've gone to the trouble of putting together a profile on the web site, that's how they expect to be contacted.
- If that doesn't work, I'd suggest email next.
- Then a phone call. Be ready to leave a coherent message. 'I am so and so, my number is blah. I am looking for etc etc etc. Again, this is so and so and my number is blah.'


----------



## Joshie (Apr 4, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Uh. Can't you just contact them?
> 
> Are you on modelmayhem.com or some similar web site? You mentioned a "models searcher web site" and I'd suggest contacting them through that.
> 
> ...



Alright! Well, yes. I could contact them, but this is my first time in the hunt for models and yes, you're right on ModelMayhem. Wasn't so sure how should I go about to get them to be on aboard for some photographs done by me.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 4, 2013)

There are many older threads around here, talking about Modelmayhem and dealing with the people you might meet on there.  In a nutshell, if you have a strong portfolio, you are more likely to find models willing to work with you.  They don't want to pose for some creep who only wants to ogle them.  Show them that you have some talent and are interested in getting good photos.

The typical starting point for both photographers and models is TFP (time for print), although these days, it's more likely to be files, rather than prints.  In other words, you both work for free, and both come away with something for your portfolios.  The problem with this, is that when there is no money involved, the level of commitment is hit and miss.  As you'll see, it's rather common for unpaid models to flake out and not show up.  So my suggestion would be to offer some form of payment.  Maybe $20/hr...just something to show that you're serious and that it's a real job for them.  Remember that the majority of 'models' on there, are not full time professional models, just people trying their hand at it.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 4, 2013)

There's two ways:  One is to send out a casting call describing exactly what you want, and then vet the respondants, the other is to search models in your area and contact them directly.  I've had good luck with both (search the MM archives, there's a great tutorial on how to write a successful casting call).  If you contact them directly make sure that you explain exactly what and when you want, how long and what style of shoot and what the model will receive in terms of images/files.  Also be sure to include links to your work so that he/she can decide if your style will work for them.

My experience is that there's about a 50-60% response rate, and of those who say 'Yes' about half will actually show.  The flake factor is very high, but if you're patient, you can get some great results.


----------



## Joshie (Apr 4, 2013)

Well that's one problem about showing them my work, I mean I have some works but I do not have my works of any models since this is being the first time I ever will be. I only done so far is photographs of animals mostly, and one indoor as I am just starting out. But I am positive that any of models that I am looking for isn't going to want to see photographs of animals that I have done. This is why I am trying to get models so to add to my portfolio to be able to finally show more of models some of my works, so that's where the problem comes in is how to confidentially to get models to do some works for me, starting out with maybe one or two so that I can finally show other models that I have some works that involves models.

Thanks! And I am sure I might be able to offer something, such as TFCD or TFP which is what I will be obviously offer in return since that's what they want in return but I may offer a little bit of money, possibly $10-$20/hr. I can always start out with low of the money I will be offering and if the model doesn't want then I will bump it up as much as little bit until the model to become interested. Negotiating that is.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 4, 2013)

Take a couple pictures of yourself.

Demonstrate that you have the ability to take an in-focus, reasonably lit, photograph of a human being.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 4, 2013)

Another thing - ask all 10, odds are at least 3 or more will help you out. 

Its amazing how much many model types enjoy time in front of lights and a camera too.  Unless they are overworked superstars or such =)


----------



## Designer (Apr 4, 2013)

Joshie; I viewed your website, and I find it extremely sparse.  You've go the pages all set up waiting for some photos, but I think you should try to fill up a few of those pages soon.  Showing a potential model your website should be a positive thing.  

Why not practice more on your dog, or even a teddy bear?  No need to post bad shots, but get something posted.  Additionally, why not shoot some friend or family member before paying for a model?


----------



## Thayli (Apr 4, 2013)

I would say forget about the nudes for a couple of shoots. Concentrate on getting one decently appealing model for bog-standard portraits and then make her look better in your shots. Once you have those uploaded on your modelmayhem profile, you'll have a bit better bargaining power to get a better model, and rinse and repeat. 

Models (especially the new ones) are looking for photographers just as much as vice versa.

EDIT: Y'know, the whole 'Getting To The Models' bit may also be a tad I'm-in-your-garden-wearing-a-balaclava sounding. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Designer (Apr 4, 2013)

Thayli said:


> EDIT: Y'know, the whole 'Getting To The Models' bit may also be a tad I'm-in-your-garden-wearing-a-balaclava sounding. Could be wrong though.



Yes.  While there is nothing wrong with a red-blooded young man being interested in girls, his approach needs some refining.


----------



## Joshie (Apr 4, 2013)

Designer said:


> Joshie; I viewed your website, and I find it extremely sparse.  You've go the pages all set up waiting for some photos, but I think you should try to fill up a few of those pages soon.  Showing a potential model your website should be a positive thing.
> 
> Why not practice more on your dog, or even a teddy bear?  No need to post bad shots, but get something posted.  Additionally, why not shoot some friend or family member before paying for a model?



The website is pretty much in a test beta.  As I am a web developer, I rather to complete the website and have it ready for something that I plan on to do. That's why I am right now in search for getting models and things so to fill these pages up that are currently empty. I finally got this girl who's a friend of mine that is willing to be my photography model and I am invited to go to TN on April 13 to go on a vacation trip with her to Pigeon Forge so should have plenty of things and places to take photographs.

But around here, I live in a extremely small community which it's pretty difficult to get anybody to be willing to do photograph and every one around here doesn't even know the importance of photogarphy. But you are right, that they do need to be filled up which that's what I am currently working on. And I just have started.


----------



## Joshie (Apr 4, 2013)

Thayli said:


> I would say forget about the nudes for a couple of shoots. Concentrate on getting one decently appealing model for bog-standard portraits and then make her look better in your shots. Once you have those uploaded on your modelmayhem profile, you'll have a bit better bargaining power to get a better model, and rinse and repeat.
> 
> Models (especially the new ones) are looking for photographers just as much as vice versa.
> 
> EDIT: Y'know, the whole 'Getting To The Models' bit may also be a tad I'm-in-your-garden-wearing-a-balaclava sounding. Could be wrong though.


You are correct about that, believe me I am not in any rush for nudity photograph. Although I did had experience in photographing nudity and still collects them but with very bad camera so not worth of showing them off because of very poor quality of the photograph coming from very old compact camera. But now that I am going into photography career, I am not in any rush for nudity at all as I have already planned that I need to get some more photographs for my portfolio and such, along with some models with clothes on and then bra and underwear for long time until I even try to photograph nudity again because I do know that it's important to show a lot of portfolio to interest anyone to even do nudity and nudity is the last thing I am going to after. Main thing I am going after is landscape, portrait and a bit of boudoir (non-nudity).


----------



## kundalini (Apr 4, 2013)

Reality bites sometimes.  Dogs behind chainlinked fences and under exposed shots of a window with a curtain is not gonna draw in the ladies.  Practice on friends, family or inanimate objects first to hone you skillz.  What I saw on your website was pretty dismal.  Photographing people is hard work, so become a student first.  Don't be a GWC.


----------



## nycphotography (Apr 4, 2013)

My suggestion... find someone you already know who is willing to model and work with her until you feel you are actually going to be able to give the models GOOD pictures that will HELP their portfolio.  Then upload your portfolio so the prospective models can see what you are capable of producing.

Then approach one to collaborate... TFP.  (trade their) Time for (your) Pictures.

You can probably shoot repeatedly with the same models so long as you are both having fun and advancing your goals.

Keep your hands off!! Keep it professional!  

Don't screw up, screw over, creep out, offend, or upset any model in any way!  The modeling world is a very small world already, and  in your isolated geographic area... ANY bad rep, whether deserved or not, can end your access to models.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 4, 2013)

Seriously, practice on yourself. You're always there, always available. If you've got time, it turns our that you also have time! It's amazing!


----------



## Joshie (Apr 5, 2013)

kundalini said:


> Reality bites sometimes.  Dogs behind chainlinked fences and under exposed shots of a window with a curtain is not gonna draw in the ladies.  Practice on friends, family or inanimate objects first to hone you skillz.  What I saw on your website was pretty dismal.  Photographing people is hard work, so become a student first.  Don't be a GWC.



I mentioned that I am just starting out.  And I've mentioned everything what you have said also. Read carefully, thanks for your post!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...lenges/323231-getting-models.html#post2919288

And also I mentioned that the photographs I have took isn't going to draw models and beside it was my "fun" photograph to take, pretty much my practice photographs. Still working on the exposure.


----------



## Joshie (Apr 5, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Seriously, practice on yourself. You're always there, always available. If you've got time, it turns our that you also have time! It's amazing!


Sure will, I need to start taking as much photographs as I can so to improve myself and be better than I am right now. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Joshie (Apr 5, 2013)

nycphotography said:


> My suggestion... find someone you already know who is willing to model and work with her until you feel you are actually going to be able to give the models GOOD pictures that will HELP their portfolio.  Then upload your portfolio so the prospective models can see what you are capable of producing.
> 
> Then approach one to collaborate... TFP.  (trade their) Time for (your) Pictures.
> 
> ...



Definitely agree with you on that. And I have already looked into how to warm up a model and such, I know that to not ever touch a model unless it's necessary such as to move things (such as hairs) but always guide a model on what to do to herself for me such as changing position on the set and as well what to put on and where to move.

As I have mentioned in earlier post in this thread that there's not anyone that know the importance of photography, every one of them in my area/community doesn't even know what "photography model" is and that they could benefit from being so. That's why I am on searching models on a website (modelmayhem) in hope to find one and surprisingly did. 

I will be heading out on a five hours trip to Tenn with a lady who is a friend of mine to Pigeon Forge, maybe I could get her to help me out to kickstart my portfolio. I and her did had a talk about that and she doesn't even know what "photography model" is and she has no experience at all obviously at being a model. I told her that I will flat out give her 50 dollars if she will work with me and she only agreed as long as she has clothes on and I finally asked her to wear a bit less (swimsuits such as) for 50 dollars and beside we're staying at a hotel that has indoor heated pool so it'd be perfect place to photograph her in that area and even with her clothes on, it'd still be great as there's many beautiful scenery in Pigeon Forge, Tenn. So that should give me a chance to experience and improve it while I am at it.


----------



## Farmclicker (May 7, 2013)

I have often wondered about this as well since I am in the same scenario as the original poster; small community and limited photography experience.

My thoughts were to work with a model (models) doing non-nudes, and IF the subject of doing nudes was broached, and she was interested in some for her own portfolio and use, I could start by using a separate smart card and let her keep the photos. In this way she would be in control of her first nudes and know I was not a creep or going to do something indecent with her photos. Yes it would be using my skills as a photographer, but if it kept her at ease, it may lead into a professional partnership that would work down the road. I know I certainly would be willing to give away a smart card if it would help my photography out long term.

Just a thought on a way of building trust...


----------



## Tailgunner (May 7, 2013)

Farmclicker said:


> I have often wondered about this as well since I am in the same scenario as the original poster; small community and limited photography experience.
> 
> My thoughts were to work with a model (models) doing non-nudes, and IF the subject of doing nudes was broached, and she was interested in some for her own portfolio and use, I could start by using a separate smart card and let her keep the photos. In this way she would be in control of her first nudes and know I was not a creep or going to do something indecent with her photos. Yes it would be using my skills as a photographer, but if it kept her at ease, it may lead into a professional partnership that would work down the road. I know I certainly would be willing to give away a smart card if it would help my photography out long term.
> 
> Just a thought on a way of building trust...



So how would this system work? I mean you would still need photos for your portfolio. 

Anyhow, I would defiantly start out fully clothed.


----------



## cptkid (May 7, 2013)

Its always a good idea to work with a few paid models to begin with. 

That way you can build up your portfolio, and as its not TFP, the models don't need any photos. 

If you made a f-up, and you have no good photos, at least you don't have anyone on your back asking for photos.


----------



## Derrel (May 7, 2013)

Tailgunner said:
			
		

> >SNIP> Anyhow, I would defiantly start out fully clothed.



Hold on tailgunner...dontcha' think open defiance might put the models off their feed?


----------

